
TC Heartland case taken by Supreme Court (to abolish Eastern Texas patent venue) [pdf] - WildUtah
https://www.supremecourt.gov/orders/courtorders/121416zr_4h71.pdf
======
WildUtah
Background here:

[http://www.scotusblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/16-341-...](http://www.scotusblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/16-341-cert-petition.pdf)

The patent venue law (28 USC §1400) reads: "Any civil action for patent
infringement may be brought in the judicial district where the defendant
resides, or where the defendant has committed acts of infringement and has a
regular and established place of business."

The Supreme Court has found that it means what it says.

But the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit overturned the Supreme Court
decision and allowed Eastern Texas to take any case in the country starting in
1990.

The current case asks the Supreme Court to assert primacy and overturn the
CAFC. And The Supreme Court has granted certiorari and will now hear the case.

This would be the biggest strike against trolls in decades. It would be bigger
than Alice.

